# Lopi stove prices



## gnatboy911 (Feb 15, 2011)

does anybody know of any good places on the net i can find prices for Lopi stoves?   i've been searching the internet for a while, but i'm having trouble finding prices.

thanks
Gnatboy911


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 15, 2011)

I would contact my local Lopi dealer.  If you think they are high, try another dealer just to check.  Lopi is one of those product lines that is not whored out online (yet)


----------



## Dave_1 (Feb 15, 2011)

gb

try this site for starters.  ;-) 

http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Wood-Stove-and-Accessories/Wood-Stoves


----------

